# newbie here, due for hysteroscopy but worried in case pregnant



## sunnyh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

We've been ttc for 2 1/2 years, I had high prolactin levels so I'm on cabergoline and now I'm booked in for a HSG, hysteroscopy and laproscopy (suspected endometriosis and fibroid although I've never had any symptoms) next week, on day 18 of my cycle (will be 7 DPO for me). Wanted to ask  if anyone knows if it's normal to do these tests at this time or had them done then. I had read it should be done in the first half of the cycle. I'm worried in case I'm pregnant and it wont be picked up. I had initially been told they'd do a test first but obviously it's unlikely to be positive  7 dpo and today they said to take precautions but it's too late for that. Any info greatly appreciated. 
Many thanks,
Sunny x


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome SunnyH   
Ive had two hysteroscopies and they did pregnancy tests both times as part of pre procedure stuff (like blood pressure etc). Im sorry I cant remember at which stage of my cycle it was, but Im sure if you speak to the nurse she will be able to offer some more guidance? Maybe you can call the hospital department tomorrow and you might be able to speak to one of the nursing team?
FYI the procedure itself was fine, didnt feel a thing and had no after effects.
Good luck and wishing you that BFP really soon   
GG
xx


----------



## sunnyh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi GG,
Thanks for the reassuring info about the procedure. Thanks for the advice, will make some calls tomorrow and see what they suggest.
Good luck for you BFP with your next ICSI cysle.

sunnyh xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*Fibroid Problems ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## mothpop (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Sunnyh

I also have/had high prolacatin but am on bromocriptine to control it. Sincer starting treatment my cycles have gone from clockwork to haywire which I have found really distressing. 
I completely empathise with your concerns re cycle time for HSG & lap. I had exactly the same concerns when I went for my pre-op assessment on Wednesday in preparation for the procedure tomorrow - eek! Preg test was done on urine but when I enquired the nurse also said that they sometimes tested blood as this can be more accurate earlier in a cycle. My consultant was not concerned where I was in my cycle - he would even operate if it happened to be AF time. As far as that was concerned - he may not mind but I do!!!  

All the very best

Mothpop xxx


----------



## sunnyh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Mothpop,
My cycles have also been a bit up and down with the med's too-has ranged from 17-25 days.  I spoke to GP yesterday who also shared my concerns about the timing so she rang the consultant and his secretary said he always did it around day 21 (Day 18 for me) regardless. My GP is still waiting to speak to him directly. Seems the consultants have reasons that no one else understands. Looks like your procedure was today. Hope all went well and you have a speedy recovery!!!
Take care
sunnyh. xx


----------



## mothpop (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Sunnyh

Hope that you've managed to resolve your date issues with your GP and consultant - everyone seems to do things in so many different ways.
I have returned home today.... 2 days late... having had a bit of a rocky time. No problems with the surgery - in fact, good news on the investigation front - everything looks normal and my tubes are patent. We're not sure what happened with the rest of me - low blood pressure and unusually uncomfortable - most importantly it seems to have resolved now. The consultants, both gynae and anaesthesia were amazing so I feel very lucky. The week off work will be a bit more difficult to explain to my employer as I asked for one day off as I was advised I would need. The best advise I can give is allow plenty of time off for recovery - it takes much more out of you than one would expect. 

Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you having a BFP this month so you can avoid all of this. 

Mothpop xxx


----------



## sunnyh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Mothpop,
Sorry to hear you had a horrendous time with the surgery but glad the results were good. Hope things worked out ok with work. Still scheduled for Tuesday. Unfortunately no BFP yet so looks like will be going ahead. I've got 3 days off at the mo with scope for more if needs be but will see how I go. Hope you recover soon and all the best for BFP soon.
sunnyh. xx


----------



## mothpop (Oct 5, 2010)

Dear Sunnyh

Writing to enquire how you are.... you must be 2 days post-op now.

How was it for you? I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything went well with the surgery and and you are making a swift recovery - adhering to the rule rather than the exception like me!

Sending you lots of good vibes    

Mothpop x


----------



## sunnyh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Mothpop,
Thanks for the good vibes. Not feeling too bad thanks. Apparently they zapped some endometriosis but not sure if anything else found. Don't get to speak to specialist for 5 weeks. Otherwise am recovering ok. Still bloated and sore but not too bad. MAnaged to work half days today and yesterday. My homeopath suggested I take some arnica pre and post surgery and I think that might have helped. Maybe might help you too? i think you can get it from boots. Helps with bruising and tissue recovery. How are you feeling?  Has your blood pressure come down?
Hope you feeling better soon.  
sunnyh. xx


----------



## mothpop (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Sunnyh

So glad to hear that everything went well during and after your surgery - I'm sure you'll be back on your feet quicker that me!!!  

Thanks for the arnica tip - I went out and bought some tablets & cream today - I have some spectacular bruising!! Had my sutures taken out on Thurday - it was a bit early but the umbilical incision was really uncomfortable and although it is now an open wound it feels better so back to work on Monday  

Just a quick query about your cabergoline treatment - my endocrinologist preferred me to take bromocriptine as although you had to dose much more frequently the effect was shorter acting so that if/when I got pregnant I could stop the tablets ASAP. Is there a reason you're on cabergoline? I have had a few problems with the bromocriptine - particularly inappetance causing weight loss and I'm wondering whether I could go for the alternative. 

Keep in touch 

Mothpop xxx


----------



## sunnyh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hiya Mothpop,
Glad you're feeling a bit better with the stitches out. Mine are still in and ok at the mo but hopefully they'll come out next week.

I'm not sure why he chose cabergoline but it seems to be the consultants preference over here. Also, they keep telling me I'll need to take it for first 3 mo's if I do get pregnant although it seems to go against whats recommended on the net but 2 consultants over here say the same thing.It's quite good because you only have to take once or twice a week and the side affects are reported to be fewer then than bromocriptine but still not sure about continuing to take it if pregnant. Have pretty much decided I would stop it if I do get a BFP though. Hopefully someone else on here might have some experience with either of these drugs pre preg and if they continued when pregnant

We've also got our appointment date with ARGC to get another view on our options so we'll see what happens after that as well. That appointment is a week after review with specialist here so we'll know more about our options by the end of November.

All the best mothpop.
cheers,
sunnyh.xx


----------



## mothpop (Oct 5, 2010)

Dear Sunnyh

Hope you are continuing to mend well.  

I guess each consultant has their own preferences as far as drug prescription - I'm a vet and I certainly know that I have mine!! However I would love to be without the side effects of the bromocriptine - tyring to gain weight when you are completely inappetant is pretty difficult!

Have just had a look at the ARGC website - very impressive. I'm looking forwards to to our next consultant appt but dreading having to revert back to the NHS after that - the lack of organisation just drives me crazy!  

Keeping my fingers crossed for lots of babydust     

Mothpop xx


----------



## sunnyh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Mothpop  
Mending well thanks but very to get stitches out tomorrow. Getting itchy now!!!
How are you? How's the bruising? Hope you're healing well!
I haven't had any major probs with the cabergoline. I take it before bed at night and so avoid the dizziness and nausea that apparently come with it sometimes but I do occasionally feel like my already low BP drops even further but not for long and no long lasting affects. Definately worth asking your consultant if he'll change you over considering your side affects., especially as you want to gain weight.

ARGC does look good and have looked at posts from some of the ladies there and it sounds promising but all a bit scary at the same time. Some of the NHS clinics have quite good stats too though. Are you anywhere near BARTS? I think that's NHS and has good results if you need to go down that route hopefully you get a BFP before then though.

Lots of luck and baby dust to you too (not sure how to get a baby dust fairy up    . 

sunnyh. xx


----------



## mothpop (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Sunnyh
Hope the itch has gone now the stitches are out! 
All fine here - finally feel like a human being again and had my first full day back at work on Friday. The bruising is slowly disppearing but doesn't really hurt now so all is good!
Am going to ask my endocrinologist whether I can reduce my bromocriptine dose - it's very low now, but I'm sure it can go lower and still control my prolactin levels. 
I haven't looked into private treatment yet - my consultant does private work in association with Bourne Hall, but this is also where the NHS patients get referred for embryo transfer during IVF. After the whole surgery thing I am keen to stay with my consultant as I feel like I know him quite well now and I trust him to be honest with me - I can also ask him lots and lots of questions without him getting fed up 
Anyway, all fingers and toes crossed for a BFP before we have to worry about anything more complicated!
As always,  

Mothpop xxx 
P.S. fairydust et al from clicking [more] underneath smily emoticons. xx


----------



## sunnyh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hiya Mothpop,
Itching all gone thanks! 
Glad you're feeling much better. Good luck with the consultant. It's good to stick with someone you're comfortable with and trust. I know people who have been through Bourne and had success. Fingers , toes and everything in between crossed and hoping for BFP soon.  

(thanks for tip on fary dust-very cute  )

btw:I had some reflexology today and found it very relaxing except when she started working on one particular point on my left foot-was quite tender and suddenly made me well up for no reason (not because it was sore)-turned out she was on my uterus point- she 'calmed it down'-wierd feeling passed like a cloud and all was fine again within a couple minutes. Was very strange but interesting.

Hope you're having a good weekend. 
sunnyh. xx


----------



## mothpop (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Sunnyh

Hope that all is well with you. 

Am very interested to read about your reflexology experience. I have always been very cynical about it - rather, in my profession I have always been taught to be very cynical about it.... maybe I'll give it a go.  

As always,  

Mothpop xx


----------



## sunnyh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Mothpop,
Hope your week going well.
I was also pretty cynical too but I was at the point were I was prepared to try almost anything that made some sense. I've also been reading a couple books about the chinese medicine approach- also very interesting- Making Babies and The infertily cure. Read the first one in a few days and getting through the second one. They give some advice of nutrition, acupuncture, etc as well as some techniques you can try at home. Have you tried acupuncture? Am on so many vitamins at the moment I rattle but feeling better overall.

All the best.
sunnyh. xx


----------



## mothpop (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey Sunnyh

Good to hear back from you. 

Interestingly. am booked in for my first acupuncture session a week today!

I still don't feel like I have fully recovered from surgery - I still seem to have some abdominal pain, which I don't know is normal or not, and my guts are pretty unhappy  (read 'slow' for unhappy!). Am really interested to see what happens - maybe I'll stop being so cynical af treatment number one!

I feel like I'm really only starting to scratch the surface of alternative therapy. I mentioned _Agnus castus _ to my endocrinologist and understandably he wasn't very keen on it, but I have had success at treating pituitary ademonas in horses with it (?!!!!!) and it is recognised as a pro-fertility in the alternative therapy world. If I wasn't taking the bromocriptine I would probably give it a go, but it seems contra-indicated taking the two substances together. I think it is probably very easy to take many, many supplements some of which will not have true scientific research to justify their use. And, all the time risking takign too much of one thing or another....... a difficult road to navigate!!!  

Have just had a look on Amazon for the books you mentioned. Found The Infertility Cure, but have found a couple of books entitiled 'Making babies' - please can you let me know the authors' names. I think some bedtime reading will not do me any harm!!

Hope you're having a good, relaxing week 

Mothpop xx


----------



## sunnyh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hiya mothpop,
Good to hear from you too 

Great about the acupuncture. I hope you find it relaxing and helpful.

Sorry to hear you're still having abdominal pain. Mine has mostly settled with except for the occasional pulling sensation if I overstretch-maybe worth checking with your GP if you're still sore. I know what you mean about your guts though. Think mine are still asleep!! 

Totally agree about the vitamins. HAve spent hours on the net reading about all the different ones and trying to find evidence, etc. I'd considered agnus castus too before I started on cabergoline but GP talked me into going straight for cabergoline but have been reading more about it and wondering again now. They say there's more research on animal fertility then there is on humans-interesting really. You probably know a load of very useful stuff that could translate across to humans. 

The other book was Making Babies: A Proven 3-Month Program for Maximum Fertility by Sami S. David and Jill Blakeway. It's a ligter read then the other one but both good in different ways. See what you think. 

cheers,sunnyh.xx


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

They always pregnancy test, even on me and I was on my period when I went in. In fact despite that fact and despite after 17 years of tryng and failing they still asked me about 5 times if I could be pregnant. So they will test, but if you think you are maybe delay the procedure.


----------



## mothpop (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks sunnyh - you are a star!  Have just ordered both books from Amazon. 

Mothpop xx


----------



## sunnyh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi IsabellaSky,
thanks for that. They did do a test in the end and was negative but it was the timing I was worried about but went through with it in the end and all went ok. Waiting to speak to consultant in Nov.

Hey mothpop,
Your welcome. Hope they come soon and they're helpful.
catchya soon. xx


----------



## sunnyh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hiya mothpop,
How are you doing? Hope you found the books useful.
All going well my end although AF being a bit odd. Is the second one post op. It kind of seems like it started today but not really progressed. Will wait and see what happens tomorrow. HAs yours got back to normal post op?
Have a great weekend.
sunnyh xx


----------



## mothpop (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Sunnyh!
All well here, thanks  . 
The books have been really interesting and certainly seem to have some good tips. 
My first acupuncture was interesting - I have a stagnant liver and a disturbed spleen qi!! It's funny how when you site down to go over all your medical records you suddenly realise that your body is not longer quite what it used to be  ! I am really tring to keep an open mind on this one......
As for AF, I have just had first one since surgery.... much more painful than normal and quite heavy ('scuse the details!) but lasted for a normal length of time. I am hoping and praying that all things cyclical will start to settle down from now on.... I think I'm always hoping and praying for this, though!
Have my next appt with my consultant tomorrow morning so am looking forwards to having lots of questions answered and hopefully a nice, clear plan of what's going to happen   . 
Have a relaxing weekend and    to you,
Mothpop xx


----------



## sunnyh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Mothpop,
Glad to hear all is well and you found the books interesting. Keep diving back into mine and trying different things.
Funnily enough, going by  the books I have the same patterns as you-Liver stagnation and Spleen Qi issues. HAs your acupuncturist put you on a load of herbs? I think I'm going to try and go see one again too. I saw one last year but they didn't do the herb side of things, just the acupuncture so hoping the 2 would work better together. Am stil having reflexology at the moment. Off for a session soon. Will be a nice relax. 
Know what you mean about body not being quite what it used to be though!! 

It's good to keep an open mind and I think worthtrying to understand how it's all meant to work as much i can so I can maybe figure out why it's not working as it should. 

AF finally kicked in properly today-slightly more achy and somewhat heavier but won't give you anymore gory details  
Thought was implantation bleeding yesterday though because mild spotting is what happened previous 2 times had BFP and so was a bit gutted this morning but at least know where I'm at now.

Hope appiontment with consultant goes well and answers lots of questions for you!!
Have a great weekend and lots of  back to you.
cheers,
sunnyh. xx


----------



## mothpop (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning Sunnyh!!

Sorry to hear that AF has arrived especially as your hopes had been raised higher by the spotting  

The books certainly contain some interesting stuff, however I'm not sure that i'll be following all of the advice. I've had friends who have taken herbs, but feel quite dubious about taking them myself. This is not because I don't think they have some action, but because their true pharmacological action is not known and I  won't know whether they interfere with the action of bromocriptine. I think this especially applies to agnus castus/vitex/chasteberry.  

Had an interesting chat with my consultant and have elected not to take clomid at the moment. We are hoping that my cycles will settle down over the coming months, however if this doesn't happen then that's what we'll start with..... I'm a bit worried about the side effects as I think I'm hormonal enough as it is!   Next month we're going to do follicular tracking which hopefully will give us some more information. 

As ever,  ,

Mothpop x


----------



## sunnyh (Sep 17, 2010)

Afternoon mothpop,
Glad to hear you had a good meeting with your consultant. Things sound positive.

I must admit I share your concerns re the herbs and about adding to much overall. I'm looking into maybe adding the royal Jelly at some point but also just want to give my body a chance to settle and come back to normal after the op. Will do more research and then decide.

I have found the BBT tracking interesting though and although it can feel a bit obssesive  at times it does give some interesting info. I think I'll keep at that for another month or so then see how I go.

The good thing about reading lots of different stuff is that you can take out of it what suits you. I'm sure you've read tonnes of stuff like I have.

Goodluck with the follicular tracking. I hope it gives you all the info you need for your BFP.  

cheers,
Sunnyh. xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya ladies 

I apologise but I'm going to lock this thread now. The introductions boards are quite fast moving and are used for welcoming and directing new members. Once newbies have had replies and advice then we like them to delve into other areas of the site. I think you'd obviously like to stay together chatting, so how about joining in with the other ladies on the 'Waiting to start treatment in 2011' thread? This way you'll get to meet others too, more friends = more support, and of course we need plenty on this journey! 

Here's the thread ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246026.0
and of course you can pm each other too 

xx


----------

